# How to tire a vizsla puppy??!!



## VizslaGwenGirl (11 mo ago)

Hi everyone!!

Greta will be 4 months in a couple days and I am home for the summer with her. We are currently enrolled in a puppy class and I would ultimately like to make her a therapy dog so she can come to work with me (I am a counselor). 

I grew up with 2 vizslas so I know the amount of insane energy that they have!!! I live in a condo so we do not have a fenced in yard. 

I am looking for ideas for ways to keep her occupied and/or tire her out. I do the kong with peanut butter and we have one of the Outward Hound Puppy Interactive Treat Puzzle Dog Toy but she goes through that quickly. I was thinking of freezing some yogurt/peanut butter in there so it takes longer? 

For a 4 month old puppy, how many long walks (not just going Outside for potty) should she be getting? 

Thanks!!


----------



## VizslaGwenGirl (11 mo ago)




----------



## derwos (Nov 10, 2019)

I love comedy!!

Thanks for a good, morning laugh!!!


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

As many walks as you can do between 1 - 1,000 ! Physical and mental exercise both worth together to tire them out. Even bringing them to a new place to explore with new sights/sounds will mentally drain them, meaning they probably wont need as much physical exercise that day. She's getting to the age where you are going to have a bad time unless you can start giving her some off-leash free run time. Start with a body harness and a long 30-50ft check cord attached to it (don't use a collar as when it gets snagged it can hurt their neck). Let her rip in whatever open space you can find. Do recall exercises, have her chase you, go find the treat, etc. Idea with the check cord is that you can always step on it if she tries to get too far or makes a break for it. Always be around where the cord is dragging, you can catch the cord but not her! This activity will tire her out.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

At this age she should be exploring a lot of new places outdoors. Take her to parks, trails, let her run and sniff to her heart’s delight. As long as she is setting the pace, and not slowing down, let her go. As said above, use a long check cord, so if you need to gain control of where she’s going.
This a pup about the same age, out having fun with my 4 year old Vizsla.


----------



## Mrs M (Jul 21, 2021)

Greta is so cute!
Sure she’d make a fabulous therapy dog (once she gets through the “demon puppy” and “teenage brat” phases.
Just take her everywhere you can and give her lots of different experiences.
Vizsla’s are so intuitive and sensitive.
Therapy dog is a great career choice for them 😍
Good luck 🤞 
xx


----------



## VizslaGwenGirl (11 mo ago)

Dan_A said:


> As many walks as you can do between 1 - 1,000 ! Physical and mental exercise both worth together to tire them out. Even bringing them to a new place to explore with new sights/sounds will mentally drain them, meaning they probably wont need as much physical exercise that day. She's getting to the age where you are going to have a bad time unless you can start giving her some off-leash free run time. Start with a body harness and a long 30-50ft check cord attached to it (don't use a collar as when it gets snagged it can hurt their neck). Let her rip in whatever open space you can find. Do recall exercises, have her chase you, go find the treat, etc. Idea with the check cord is that you can always step on it if she tries to get too far or makes a break for it. Always be around where the cord is dragging, you can catch the cord but not her! This activity will tire her out.


thank you so much for this feedback - it is so helpful!! Is there a body harness that you recommend?


----------



## VizslaGwenGirl (11 mo ago)

texasred said:


> At this age she should be exploring a lot of new places outdoors. Take her to parks, trails, let her run and sniff to her heart’s delight. As long as she is setting the pace, and not slowing down, let her go. As said above, use a long check cord, so if you need to gain control of where she’s going.
> This a pup about the same age, out having fun with my 4 year old Vizsla.
> 
> View attachment 104535
> ...


Beautiful!!! Thank you so much!! We live in NJ and I have brought her to my parents A couple times (they have a lot of land) and both times I found insanely small (deer) ticks on her. She is on Frontline so I’m hoping it works. I need to overcome my fear of ticks and bring her into more open spaces haha.


----------



## VizslaGwenGirl (11 mo ago)

Mrs M said:


> Greta is so cute!
> Sure she’d make a fabulous therapy dog (once she gets through the “demon puppy” and “teenage brat” phases.
> Just take her everywhere you can and give her lots of different experiences.
> Vizsla’s are so intuitive and sensitive.
> ...


haha thank you for the support!! 💖


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

VizslaGwenGirl said:


> thank you so much for this feedback - it is so helpful!! Is there a body harness that you recommend?


If they haven’t changed this model, I really like this harness.


https://www.cabelas.com/shop/en/cabelas-reflective-dog-harness?ds_e=GOOGLE&ds_c=Cabelas%7CShopping%7CSmart%7CCatchAll%7CGeneral%7CNAud%7CHigh%7CNMT&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIi4y129TJ-AIVcz2tBh2lMgbhEAQYASABEgKp8vD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


The straps are wide, tough, and the chest is a very robust piece of material. All the hardware is metal. It’s very well made.
Unfortunately, they are pretty size specific, and if you buy one now, you will be buying another in 6-8 months when her chest gets bigger.
She’s beautiful. Pick a nice safe place and just let her go. She’ll tire herself out.


----------



## rsarvis (Nov 16, 2021)

I found the Outward Hound Tail Teaser Wand to be invaluable for tiring out my puppy when he was younger, and he still loves it. He’s now 8 months. Here’s a link to it… https://a.co/d/aliK9LI


----------



## Sophie01 (12 mo ago)

At your parents maybe you could do this. My 9 mo old V loves to chase a frizbee. If I throw it well, she can catch it and she takes a couple of victory laps afterward. She doesn't like to give it back, so I have a open weave ball and just switch back and forth. She likes to catch the ball on the first bounce. Really tires her out!


----------

